# Coffee grounds inlace?



## NJJoe (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a (I think) silly question. I have never used coffee grounds as an inlace filler with epoxy or CA. Which is better … used and dried grounds or unused grounds? Any preference regarding epoxy or CA? How does it turn if overfilled … or is it better to sand it down flush?

Thanks … Joe


----------



## KYSean (Jul 21, 2008)

I always used dry instant coffee and thin CA. Seems to work best.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't know if it really matters whether it's fresh or used grounds, but it sure smells nice when you're turning through it…....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> How does it turn if overfilled … or is it better to sand it down flush?


Turns fine … use fresh grounds, over-fill and sand. And use the cheap stuff … save the Starbucks and Dunkin Donuts for yourself!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I hate wasting good coffee 

I always just take the used basket filter and toss it on a paper plate instead of in the garbage or compost pile. Let it dry for a couple of days, and then put it in a jar for future use. Never used fresh stuff, so I have no idea what difference (if any) it would make. I use it with epoxy, and over fill (since it will shrink slightly when cured). Turns as easy as wood when cured, and haven't seen a need to sand first.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I've always done like Brad and used brewed coffee grounds with CA.
People do use instant but it is much finer or course and gives a different appearance.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I saw the mention of using coffee grounds on another post as well, and based on the comments I'm guessing a lot of you use it. This is blowing my mind, I never would have thought of this. Any one have a picture of something made with coffee grounds?? I can't vision what this looks like.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

> Any one have a picture of something made with coffee grounds?? I can t vision what this looks like.
> - becikeja


Here is a pic taken from the web showing cracks filled with coffee grounds.
The link is to an article on using coffee grounds; I use CA instead of epoxy as in the article. I think it is less messy and much quicker. If using CA coat the area around it with shellac with the tip of your finger or the CA may stain the surrounding wood.
http://www.docgreenwoodturner.com/coffee.html


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Great advice on using instant coffer as a filler if have some available. If have to buy get finest grit can find. Like other people I use both new & used coffee grounds. Only requirement for using coffee grounds they need to be dry. I also use tea bag grounds too same. When need really fine grounds or saw dust will run it through a coffee grinder.

Only times use coffee/tea grounds is to fill surface splits or checking. Never tried to fill deep cracks. Will toss anything with deep cracks. Using CA will not stop further cracking. Epoxy would be a better choice but not worth the effort to me.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Funny this … a few months ago I turned a cherry branch (about 5" ) and then cut it into 4 or 5 slices each an inch or so thick to make some drink coasters. Didn't take but a little while and they were splitting. Being determined to make these work I used CA glue and sawdust to fill in the pie-shaped splits.

Sure enough, after another month or so, some of them are spreading just a bit more. Yesterday it was raining and too damp/cold to go out to my shop so I used some ground pepper with the CA glue to fill in a few of the splits. I figure what the heck, it's a seed that's been ground into a coarse dust, it should work as well as sawdust.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

As mentioned, you can use a lot of different stuff to add color. Never tried pepper though 

Coffee makes a nice dark brown, but if you want other colors, there are plenty of alternatives. Any good hobby store will have dry pigments, typically used for oil painting, in a wide range of colors. I've also used the powered stuff you get in the BORG for coloring cement, which is essentially the same. Some just use the little tubes of paint to mix in, but I've never tried that. Various minerals and stones, if ground up fine enough will also work, with Turquoise being one of the more popular options. Fine metal shavings will produce some stunning results as well. I've even used some of that phosphorescent powder (got it out of one of those sand sculpture things), which gives it a really cool glow in the dark effect. Lots of options.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

I use coffee grounds after I've drunk the coffee. I'm cheap, I guess. I go to the Home Depot and get the brass from the key machines, too.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Brass from the key machine, I had never thought of that, but at the size it is cut off the keys it would need little if anything done to it before using it. I might do that next time I'm there, I have a bench that's been drying for a while now and last I checked was down to about 9.3%MC so it should be ready to have the cracks filled.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

> Here is a pic taken from the web showing cracks filled with coffee grounds.
> The link is to an article on using coffee grounds; http://www.docgreenwoodturner.com/coffee.html
> 
> - LeeMills


LeeMills thanks for the link. I have to try this. I see the pics I read the link, I just can't get my mind there yet. We will give a try this weekend and see what happens.

This is what I love about this site, always pushing me into new adventures.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I use black pigment mixed in epoxy which also works fine.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

The first time I used the grounds epoxy mix, I found I couldn't get the stuff into the crack, as the grounds wouldn't allow me to get a smooth application. I've since just put in the dry grounds, apply the CA, usually thin, step away until it stops smoldering or fuming, then apply the accelerator, wait a few minutes, the fire up the lathe and turn the excess off. If you see liquid coming out, stop, apply more accelerator, and wait a little longer before turning. Waiting overnight for it to cure is better, but we all don't have a lot of time sometimes.

Stay away from the CA fumes. They will kill you or at least make you wish you were dead after enough exposure…..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

